# I was given parts from an old Leslie 122/145 ,possibly 2 amps to to turn into guitar amps .



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

The wife's uncle brought me this old scraped Leslie 122 (God love his cotton socks!!!!) & still with all the original tubes to & he was wondering if it was of any use to my ..Yes indeed !!!! as it is 2 separate amps the main amp (145) having 2 6550's & an OC3 voltage regulator tube & a couple of 12AU7's preamp tubes plan is to rebuild this into some kind of guitar amp circuit .
the small reverb amp(122) has a couple of 7189's which are basically el84's & a 12au7 & an OB2 voltage regulator tube .. I think i will try to rebuild the small amp first into a Hammond chassis ..I was basically going to follow the schematic of the power section & & incorporate the preamp section of one of the great classic tube circuits . something with some breakup
Schematics
Hammond-Leslie FAQ - Schematics
Hammond-Leslie FAQ - Schematics
Let me know what you think ,& how to apply this to a guitar amp build


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice score! Those will make a very nice amp. Some excellent tubes there.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I've started gutting out some of the things for this conversion , 
I intend to use these tranny's,choke & chassis & keep the rectifier intact as is , probably ditch the 0C3 
I'm not sure what exactly i'm building yet but something along the line of an amp with some breakup to it ,possibly jcm or something with simpler controls . & a master volume 
the heater windings of the PT puts out 3.8A /6.3V so if i go with two 5881's It would power three 12ax7's but it's gonna be a pretty tight squeeze to get it all in there .
some sort of Supro/Valco type amp would be cool ,but I couldn't find much in schematics that is similar to what i'm trying to do here . I'm open to suggestions . Thanks .


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Today a Hammond 16x8 Aluminum chassis along with a bunch of other stuff showed up .thanks Next Gen..
I did want to use the stock chassis, but it would look so neat & spacious in the wider Hammond chassis . 
I'm leaning towards a train wreck express build ...........I've noticed the OT is thicker than the PT .
feel free to voice your comments about my build .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I forget where I read it, but someone connected to reissues of one of the revered amp lines - maybe Hi-Watt - was going on about how transformers were "improved" with oxidation over time. How true that is, and what such putative improvement consists of, is a whole other thing. 

Nice to see you here, incidentally. Any clues for me in my rebuild of the DeArmond PU I've been tasked with?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I forget where I read it, but someone connected to reissues of one of the revered amp lines - maybe Hi-Watt - was going on about how transformers were "improved" with oxidation over time. How true that is, and what such putative improvement consists of, is a whole other thing.
> 
> Nice to see you here, incidentally. Any clues for me in my rebuild of the DeArmond PU I've been tasked with?[/QUOTE
> Thanks Mark I did notice your DeArmond tread on the MEF/pickup forum I'm wondering if basically is a gold foil .like this .just been busy . but that core magnet looks like a gold foil type pickup . .I recently rewound one for a customer that it turned out to be the later model with the hard ceramic magnet , not the so sought after earlier version with the rubber magnet ..I have the rubber magnets made for the old specs for up & coming pickup models .
> h.ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEhdMzFpAKE


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Mark I did notice your DeArmond tread on the MEF/pickup forum I'm wondering if basically is a gold foil .like this .just been busy . but that core magnet looks like a gold foil type pickup . .I recently rewound one for a customer that it turned out to be the later model with the hard ceramic magnet , not the so sought after earlier version with the rubber magnet ..I have the rubber magnets made for the old specs for up & coming pickup models . I'm wondering if your pickup is a similar pickup .i will do some digging


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This 1948 puppy is about as far from a gold-foil as you can get. The patent document explains the rationale for all of its magnetic weirdness. And believe me, it's weird.

Look up U.S. patent 2,455,046.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

US2455046A - Guitar magnetic microphone - Google Patents


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I forget where I read it, but someone connected to reissues of one of the revered amp lines - maybe Hi-Watt - was going on about how transformers were "improved" with oxidation over time. How true that is, and what such putative improvement consists of, is a whole other thing.
> 
> Nice to see you here, incidentally. Any clues for me in my rebuild of the DeArmond PU I've been tasked with?





copperhead said:


> I've started gutting out some of the things for this conversion ,
> I intend to use these tranny's,choke & chassis & keep the rectifier intact as is , probably ditch the 0C3
> I'm not sure what exactly i'm building yet but something along the line of an amp with some breakup to it ,possibly jcm or something with simpler controls . & a master volume
> the heater windings of the PT puts out 3.8A /6.3V so if i go with two 5881's It would power three 12ax7's but it's gonna be a pretty tight squeeze to get it all in there .
> some sort of Supro/Valco type amp would be cool ,but I couldn't find much in schematics that is similar to what i'm trying to do here . I'm open to suggestions . Thanks .


I've rehoused the Trannys (well atleast the PT & the OT for the Ken Fishcer TrainWreck Express amp ) the choke maybe added at a later date as the original didn't have one . & trying to get this build into a 16" Hammond enclosure is a little tight on space .


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You will have to increase the cathode resistor value if you plan on keeping it cathode biased as the 150 ohm resistor is too low for 5881's.
Both amps came out of a Leslie 122RV. The RV stands for the reverb amp and tank you have there...


----------

